# Janurary Huge Haul



## BlaqueBarbie (Jan 30, 2008)

So I bought some of everything this month 
Enjoy the eyecandy














Okay heres The List
Taxes Baby Yeah!
Improper Copper Cream colour base
Mineralize Skin Finish
zoom lash
plush lash

E/S
Gorgeous Golden
Goldmine
Forgery
ShimmerMoss
Nehru
Aquadisiac
Bitter
Humid
white frost
GreenSmoke
Yellow chrome

Piggies
OldGold
Blue Brown
Dark Soul
Vanilla
2 Golden Lemon
Melon
Copper sparks

Brushes
212
188
194
206
190
252
168

O yeah and A MAC mirror that I bought yesterday!


Drug Store and Other

NYX




My Depotted Hip in Yaby Freestyle Palettes
Also HIP Cream Liners and Shade Sticks & Pigments




MAC Longs Collection & Micheals Brushes




ELF Cosmetics Dream Matte Mousse Bronzer Mac Concealer and foundation




Gold Leafing , Almay Lipsticks and Revlon Palette




All together


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm jealous lol. Great haul!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 30, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## n_c (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 30, 2008)

Holy schnikies that is some haul!! Phew! Jealous of that huge mac-ness, I cannot imagine the joy!!!


----------



## Chachababy (Jan 30, 2008)

Wowser! Great haul!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh.  My.  Lordie.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That is incredible haulage!!  All those brushes and pigments!!  I think I just stopped and stared at the screen for a few minutes to digest it all.  I love it and wish it were mine!  LOL  Enjoy your new goodies!  Though I imagine it would be hard not to!!


----------



## baroquely (Jan 30, 2008)

Ah! That makes me so jealous and makes me want to go shopping so bad! You got some great stuff!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 30, 2008)

Whoa Lurdie....  splendiferous haul!!!


----------



## nikki (Jan 30, 2008)

awesome!!


----------



## Glassdoll (Jan 30, 2008)

Thats an amazing haul. I'm so so jealous.


----------



## pladies (Jan 31, 2008)

Damn you beat me ! Great haul !


----------



## nunu (Jan 31, 2008)

ooo loads of great stuff this is a to die for haul!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 31, 2008)

such a great haul!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 31, 2008)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy! ​


​


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh my wow, enjoy!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, that's an amazing haul !!

Enjoy all those goodies


----------



## lethaldesign (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, great stuff there! Enjoy


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 1, 2008)

OH MY GOD!

* drool *


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 1, 2008)

WHOA GIRL! you must have had GREAT taxes! lol suuuper _JEALOUS_ over herre!


----------



## lazytolove (Feb 3, 2008)

great haul, enjoy ;D


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 3, 2008)

I want those brushes and eye shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Great haul!


----------



## gracetre123 (Feb 3, 2008)

oh...wow...you´re lucky I don´t even have that much make up...enjoy!!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone I still haven't opened anything yet may be tonight for karaoke!


----------



## yahighness (Feb 8, 2008)

Those eyelashes look yummy! Great haul!


----------

